# Wtb Yamaha 4S



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Starting a project with this new rain and wanting a 70ish Hp yamaha. Not opposed to a used one but there hard to come by. Who's a yamaha dealer in pcola that plays nice?


----------

